# Do I have an African Pygmy or a Nigerian Dwarf?



## horsymom (Dec 11, 2012)

Please let me know what you think.  She is a sweet little thing, it would be fun to know more about her.  She has been with a registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck.  Thank you


----------



## marlowmanor (Dec 11, 2012)

horsymom said:
			
		

> Please let me know what you think.  She is a sweet little thing, it would be fun to know more about her.  She has been with a registered Nigerian Dwarf Buck.  Thank you
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/6769_764761952_2720046509_0.jpeg


I think she is a pygmy. She has the stocky look of a pygmy, and typical pygmy colors too.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 11, 2012)

Hard to see in the photo, can you increase the size? The length kinda looks ND. But I can't really tell the height or real head structure. How old is she? She looks stocky like a pygmy though.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 11, 2012)

To far away of a picture and not big enough to really be able to see and guess. If you have a closer one and a bigger one that may help alot.


----------



## pdpo222 (Dec 11, 2012)

She does have the pygmy markings and doesn't look dairy to me like nigerians are suppose to.  I vote pygmy.


----------



## Tmaxson (Dec 12, 2012)

She could be a mix between the two but I say more pygmy because of the short legs.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Dec 12, 2012)

The broadness of her face seems more pygmy than ND.  Her coat is too thick to see what her build is to be sure---NDs are lighter framed and almost deer-like, while the pygmy is wider hipped and has a more rounded frame.  If you have  chance to take pics from the top, back, front, or if you wait until spring and shave her down, we might be able to give you a better guess.


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2012)

Tmaxson said:
			
		

> She could be a mix between the two but I say more pygmy because of the short legs.


This is definitely what I see.

What does it matter though?  She's adorable.  NDs and Pygmies were originally created from the same breed - the Cameroon Dwarf goat.


----------



## lilhill (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like a mix to me, but I agree ... She is adorable!


----------



## horsymom (Dec 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your input.  I'd get more pics but I've gone and misplaced my camera!   I thought she looked more Pygmy-ish, but I haven't been around enough to know.
Kelly


----------



## doxiemoxie (Dec 13, 2012)

I also would go with more pygmy but the truth is that the nigerians get shaved for showing so that their "dairy" look is very visible where as the pygmy doesn't, so the hair makes the legs look shorter and the body rounder.  Your goat your call!


----------



## elevan (Dec 13, 2012)

I have both and don't shave them.  You can definitely tell a difference when you see them hairy standing side by side


----------

